# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  ملحم بركات يقاضي محمد عبده

## الحصن نيوز

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">في قضية بدأت فنية وتحولت الى عرقية قومية، تداخلت فيها الجنسيات العربية على خلفية الهوة بين المجتمعات العربية التي لا تخلو من تعصب.
القضية بدأت عندما وصف الفنان محمد عبده غناء الموسيقار ملحم بركات بالنباحي ، مؤكدا انه لا يعرفه في تقليل من شأنه.
ملحم علم بالتصريح من خلال الاعلامية نضال الاحمدية التي نقلت اليه وصف محمد عبده، ما اصاب الموسيقار بصدمة شديدة.
وصرح الموسيقار ملحم بركات عن غضبه مما قيل مؤكدا ان عبده اهان الفن اللبناني، وانه اهان بالتالي كل مواطن لبناني لأنه اهان رمزاً من لبنان.
واكد بركات لموقع انه سيقاضي محمد عبده ليس بتهمة الاساءة اليه بل بتهمة

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

